# Best Facebook pregnancy status update?



## raqi

Hi!

I'm reaching the 12 week mark tomorrow and I think I'll finally come out to Facebook (all close friends and family already know). Any suggestions for how to word the status update? I've been thinking "is due in March," but I don't know if that's creative enough.

What did you write?

I thought there was a thread on this a while back, but I can't find it.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ~Christina~

I changed my profile picture to a picture of the test and wrote, "is freaking out much less now than she was 6 weeks ago." LOL This was a very unexpected pregnancy.


----------



## mom-to-jj

I changed my profile pic to a shot of my DS wearing a "Big Brother" shirt, and my status said, "is craving pickles."


----------



## shantiani

.... is growing a person.


----------



## TSomm

...is using facebook for mass dissemination of personal news - Matt and I are expecting our first child in January.

I always thought it silly when people get way too personal on such a public forum, but I thought bun in the oven status was ok.


----------



## Harmony96

I joined FB after everyone already knew, so I didn't get to do any sort of FB announcement. I am already looking forward to #3 when I can do that, lol.

... is "full of life."

... has plans for March. (I think that one's a little more creative than "is due" in March.)

... is caring for her inner child.

... has an expanding waistline (or substitute whatever pregnancy symptom/sign you want here, like ... has morning sickness, etc.)


----------



## aebp25

At 16 weeks I posted "Abby is officially craving pickles....and will be for 5 more months" along with our sonogram pic


----------



## MsVyky

I think I wrote something along the lines of

... is gestating


----------



## weliveintheforest

you could say "... has the Egyptian Flu!" because you're going to be a Mummy


----------



## meganbarr

Mine was "oops I did it again"


----------



## greeny

I went with the simple "is pregnant."


----------



## HisBeautifulWife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weliveintheforest* 
you could say "... has the Egyptian Flu!" because you're going to be a Mummy


----------



## cocoanib

I put up our sonogram pick and wrote;
is singing happy 3 months to Butter Bean! Isn't he/she cute!


----------



## cocoanib

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
I joined FB after everyone already knew, so I didn't get to do any sort of FB announcement. I am already looking forward to #3 when I can do that, lol.

... is "full of life."

... has plans for March. (I think that one's a little more creative than "is due" in March.)

... is caring for her inner child.

... has an expanding waistline (or substitute whatever pregnancy symptom/sign you want here, like ... has morning sickness, etc.)

These are all so cute! I would have stole one if I saw this before


----------



## jimblejamble

"Jessica and Chris will be welcoming a little one into our family in mid-September."


----------



## gumby74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsVyky* 
I think I wrote something along the lines of

... is gestating

That's the one I thought of using.


----------



## Jackate

I put "won't be having any sangia, sushi or Starbucks.....at least not for nine months anyways ; ) "


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters

is bakeing a bun, estimated cooking time x weeks and x days


----------



## Limabean1975

A friend of mine put "is fat and happy!"


----------



## Harmony96

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beckyand3littlemonsters* 
is bakeing a bun, estimated cooking time x weeks and x days

Ooo and along that line, you could also do:

... has something in the oven, and she's not talking about tonight's dinner.


----------



## tinynyota

How about
"... is barefoot and..."


----------



## bannanachild

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shantiani* 
.... is growing a person.










That's so cute! I went with:

...is announcing her pregnancy


----------



## mama kk

hmmmmm... I just wrote "is thirteen weeks pregnant!", but now that seems awfully boring


----------



## Scrubsjm

I put up my most recent u/s (one of the "benefits" to being high risk is you get a lot of them) and changed my status to . . . Is expecting someone new n the new year. Granted this worked for me because the babe is due in January. Not the best update for being due other months.


----------



## RomanGoddess

Sheesh, all these great responses make me wish that I had updated my FB status when I was ready to announce the last pregnancy.


----------



## Astraia

Put me in the, "wish I'd seen this thread 3 weeks ago!" boat

I just had, "is expecting a baby boy sometime Jan-Feb!"


----------



## chai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raqi* 
Hi!

I'm reaching the 12 week mark tomorrow and I think I'll finally come out to Facebook (all close friends and family already know). Any suggestions for how to word the status update? I've been thinking "is due in March," but I don't know if that's creative enough.

I posted an u/s picture with the title, "Coming February 2010."


----------



## Masel

I signed up for FB just about a month ago. I started with a photo of me with a big glowy white tummy. All of my local friends and family knew but I surprised some distant friends. It was cool.


----------



## frontstreetmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weliveintheforest* 
you could say "... has the Egyptian Flu!" because you're going to be a Mummy









hilarious!!!


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama

A guy friend of mine put that he just got a job as assistant baker when his DW was pregnant. I thought that was cute.


----------



## ithappened

Quote:

A friend of mine put "is fat and happy!"
which would work unless you actually are just fat and happy









I put

... is knocked up

others I considered:

.. is officially breeding
.. is so crafty she is making another person
.. is contemplating the bump
.. needs to borrow your old baby clothes


----------



## VegMomma

I wrote:
"Julie Y***x is making the official facebook announcement. She is baking another bun. One of those long-rising ones, that have the 9 month baking cycle. You know the ones. Should be done cooking late winter."


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario

These are great. I've been mulling over what to write too when it's time... great ideas here!


----------



## Rodeo Mama

I put something like .....is working on an addition, should be finished in February.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

I love these ideas! I was just thinking about saying #5 is on the way, and putting a picture of a digital pregnancy test (I'm not knocked up, BTW, just imagining how I would announce it on FB







)

Some of these 'status updates' are really cute and clever!


----------



## elfimka

My friend just posted a picture of her daughter smiling big and holding a small poster that said: "I'm going to be a big sister!"

It was sooo cute!


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae

mine was,

(Name).... mother of TWO! EDD 4/1/10


----------



## elmh23

I just put "... is so happy." Everyone guessed it.


----------



## NewDirections

I love the ideas









I'm going to be 12 weeks next Thursday, so I'll probably announce it then. Mamas, how far along were you when you told?


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario

I'm 16 weeks and haven't announced to FB yet - I have a couple of people on there who report to me at work (they didn't when I added them as friends!) and I need to tell them first!


----------



## pixiekisses

A friend of mine put "..is growing a tiny penis inside her!"
That was so cool! (She knew she was having a boy though.)


----------



## ruemomma

Loves baking and has a bun in the oven.


----------



## Fujiko

Just did mine today! First was

_(MyFirstName)(DH'sFirstName) 2.0 is in development. Expected release date: February 2010._

Then a friend pointed out that 2.0 implies that it's an improvement on the original. Sooo, I changed it to:

_I, for one, welcome our new fetal overlord._


----------



## BarefootGirl

A girl I know put "(Name) just heard the most beautiful sound in the world...her baby's heartbeat."

When I am preg (hopefully soon!) I'm just going to say "(Name) has a bun in the oven!"


----------



## Kidzaplenty

Very interesting updates. I never even thought to update FB with mine. I guess I am going to have to do it soon enough (though I don't have many friends on there).


----------



## sonomama

.....is spilling the beans, there's a bun in the oven.

I had just told the coach of my roller derby team (I started Facebook as an easy way to communicate with my teammates), it was such a relief to finally break the news!


----------



## flapjack

is freaking out, her Easter Egg was fertilized!

(I got my bfp on Good Friday, babe is due at Christmas.)


----------



## caro113

I think this is awesome! The Egyptian Flu?! That is hysterical. I would change my signature but I already did a due date calculator and I don't want to jinx it anymore









If we are pregnant, then we're due in May. Funny thing is our daughter is Maeleigh and everyone calls her Mae. So I'd like to do something to incorporate that. Hmm I may write something like "Maeleigh in the Middle: Coming May 2010" since this baby would technically make her a middle child. That seems appropriate for us since we joke that we're going to have 13 children so we can get a TV show and everything for free since everyone else does it









We're hoping to announce at Maeleigh's birthday party in October .. so maybe we could do something like "Happy Birthday soon-to-be big sister Maeleigh!"

"Another Brewers fan is in the making!" (We cheer for the Brewers, you could put any team in there)

hmm gotta think of some more ... these are great!


----------



## Cassaba

I haven't announced yet, but I am thinking of putting "is eating for two."


----------



## Ofwait

I haven't announced yet but I think I am going to put " well we planned....and God laughed"


----------



## remijo

I put "increasing the population by one...due to arrive mid-January" and I think seriously only one other person got it. Guess I need smarter friends.


----------



## MommaCrystal

Facebook has made things really complicated for me this time around. It was the the thing so much nearly three years ago when we conceived my 2nd child, forget about it going on five years ago when we learned of DS#1.

Now, I'm linked to EVERYONE on Facebook! Friends, family, coworkers, internet friends, clients, etc... The last two times I told a couple of very close friends and all was fine. NOW, I don't feel like I can tell ANYBODY for fear they'll make a comment on FB and the WORLD will know INSTANTLY! I even harped on my poor DH about being CAREFUL on Facebook!

It is nerve wracking to say the least!

When I do announce it, I'm going to use something from this thread! That's for SURE!

LOVE IT!


----------



## JorgieGirl

A friend of mine did a series:

is in the family way

killed the rabbit (referencing the old fashioned way of pregnancy tests)

is seeing pink lines!!

I *LOVE* the fetal overlord one!! Definitely using that one!


----------



## Oztok5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BarefootGirl* 
A girl I know put "(Name) just heard the most beautiful sound in the world...her baby's heartbeat."

Awwww.... That's so adorable. I think I might steal that one!


----------



## an_aurora

I was boring and just said "is 12 weeks pregnant".


----------



## thefreckledmama

"My eggo is preggo."


----------



## christina10106

I put 'is craving oatmeal cookies, I don't even like oatmeal cookies!'. Everyone responded with you must be pregnant! Omigish are you? Awww congrats!! Lol


----------



## MerelyGod

I went with the simple and boring "...is 13 weeks pregnant".

But a friend of mine who announced her pregnancy a little while before put up a video and when you played it you heard the sound of the baby's heartbeat and words came up on the screen that said "what you are hearing is the sound of our baby's heartbeat. Due August 2009 ". I thought that was really cool.


----------



## Cativari

A friend of mine put "Today is brought to you by the number 3 and the month of Febuary" Her #3 is due in feb.

When I finally make my announcement (waiting to see a HCP hopefully in the next month or so) I'll use "Just because I"M PREGNANT doesn't mean I'm a weaner" Since I'm still nursing my little one and I want tosee how many people get it


----------



## samstress

there are some really great ones here. i'm definitely going to have to steal one when i decide to go public.


----------



## MiracleMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chai*
I posted an u/s picture with the title, "Coming February 2010."

I did this too, but put January instead!

"My eggo is preggo." I LOVE this one!


----------



## ithappened

.. is spawning


----------



## chicagoml

my newest idea:

"you know you're living in the 21st century when you spend months trying to figure out how to announce your pregnancy on Facebook"

some others:
"4/29/10: the date that will change our lives"

"...is 12 weeks into this"

"...got pregnant right after we got our dog" (that doesn't sound right now that I type it)

I also wanted to do something about "....has re-written the teachings from 6th grade sex ed" (we used frozen sperm)

A friend of mine put a little muffin/bun in her oven and took a picture of it. She made that her profile picture - so cute.

Another friend wrote, "(husband's name) - is it OK if we tell everyone we're pregnant now?"


----------



## lissame72

I love this thread! So many cute & funny ways to announce the news!

I just outed myself on FB yesterday - I've always loved Walt Whitman, and I'm having twins, so I used a quote from Song of Myself:

"I am large, I contain multitudes."

Plus, I posted an U/S pic of the two babies together. It's lots of fun to get everybody's comments & congrats!


----------



## finn'smama

Some of these are hilarious!! I'm not even 10 weeks yet and I want to put something witty in my fb status. Must. hold. off.....


----------



## Mom to E and A

So glad I found this...thinking of outing myself sooner than later (12 weeks now) I like the ones that make people think...see who's paying attention, lol.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario

So I posted "... has bid adieu to her toes and will see them again in mid-February" (stretching the truth a tad but if I stand the right way my belly does obscure my toes).

One of the first friends who wrote back castigated me for putting my sandals away when it was only labour day. She got it eventually... some other friends gently said "oooh can't wait to see belly pictures" LOL.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
.. is spawning









that might just be my favorite!


----------



## feminist~mama

I love the "fetal overlord" too. My DP did not like it so much... lol!


----------



## Kirsten

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meganbarr* 
Mine was "oops I did it again"

That is a good one for surprise babes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinynyota* 
How about
"... is barefoot and..."

I thought of that too.

I joined facebook long after my third and last was born, so didn't get to announce here. But I wouldn't til after 12 weeks.

If it were your third, and you like country music, you could quote Garth Brooks with "two of a kind, workin' on a full house"


----------



## magrat

Sure, I find this thread the day after I agonized over how to announce it on FB!!

I posted "is unsure of the proper etiquette for announcing a pregnancy on Facebook, but at 14 weeks thinks it is probably about time."


----------



## homebirthbaby

I'm LOVING this thread, since if I am PG that's how I will be announcing it to the world!

Here's some of my ideas...
Hey diddle diddle, Trey's gonna be in the middle&#8230; (Trey's my youngest...)

Today's lucky numbers are: 0, 5, 2, 0, 0 and 9

I also love:
you know you're living in the 21st century when you spend months trying to figure out how to announce your pregnancy on Facebook
and
is so crafty she is making another person (perfect for me because I'm very crafty!)


----------



## Harmony96

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homebirthbaby* 
Today's lucky numbers are: 0, 5, 2, 0, 0 and 9

I like that one!


----------



## feministmom

I posted an ultrasound pic and wrote ....has a good excuse as to why her pants don't fit!


----------



## KangaTwo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raqi* 
Hi!

I'm reaching the 12 week mark tomorrow and I think I'll finally come out to Facebook (all close friends and family already know). Any suggestions for how to word the status update? I've been thinking "is due in March," but I don't know if that's creative enough.

What did you write?

I thought there was a thread on this a while back, but I can't find it.

Thanks!!!










Haven't done it, but I've had two ideas planned...
There is a Garfield comic in one of my older books, where Garfield shows two clothes hangers and throws them into an empty closet. Then he opens the closet and hangers are pouring out. Yeah... we have a lot of kids









My current plan is thanks to a Huggies ad. It's got a dad with a diaper bag jumping a fence hurdle to chase after a baby crawling off in a diaper. The caption reads: "Have we made babies too fast?" If I am pg again, the youngest two will be around 16 months apart.

SIL announced her current pg with this picture:
http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._3696941_n.jpg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weliveintheforest* 
you could say "... has the Egyptian Flu!" because you're going to be a Mummy










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ofwait* 
I haven't announced yet but I think I am going to put " well we planned....and God laughed"


Quote:


Originally Posted by *chicagoml* 

"you know you're living in the 21st century when you spend months trying to figure out how to announce your pregnancy on Facebook"
"

I love these!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chicagoml* 
"...got pregnant right after we got our dog" (that doesn't sound right now that I type it)
"

LOL!!!


----------



## wrenmoon

Ya'll are a funny bunch of ladies. This thread is cracking me up.

I posted

*****is thinking up baby names


----------



## Keeta

When we found out we were having another boy, I posted:

".....is growing a penis. Her second one, in fact. (Translation: [DS] will be the big brother to a little brother!)"

My DH and I always laugh about how I'm growing a penis, I felt like I needed to inflict that image on the world.


----------



## MrsReady2bMama

Mine kinda worked out well w/ my bday falling right around my 15 week mark, so today I posted "is grateful for the birthday wishes... especially the one that is coming true in March, 2010"


----------



## LemonPie

A friend of mine wrote:

"[name] had a fabulous time at Six Flags, except for the fact that she suffers from one of the following conditions:" Then she inserted a picture she'd taken of the sign that has the little stick figures and says "Don't ride if you have heart conditions, back pain or are pregnant". Really cute.

How crazy is it that I'm NOT pg and taking notes off this thread for next time


----------



## ChiroMum

I'm totally stealing the 'Egyptian Flu' one!!

Hubby and I are headed to Egypt in about 6 more weeks and are holding off on announcing until we return. That should be hillarious!!

Hopefully everyone will just think that I'm gaining weight for the next few weeks (just confirmed we are 12 weeks along yesterday!!!)....


----------



## finn'smama

I posted "...is going to need a bigger car." Everyone got it.


----------



## jul511riv

I just put up: "...is nurturing her inner child...literally.







"

I have no idea if anyone will get it. I'm 20 weeks now, so it was time to say something...


----------



## jul511riv

okay, aparently taht was too cryptic, so I followed up some confused comments with: "I love to cook...but I'll be cooking this one for the full 9 months! (though I'm already halfway through.)







"

If that doesn't clear things up...I don't know what will!


----------



## Angel_7971

Hm, won't be posting soon, but I think I'll have to go the bun route because my hubby is a manager of a bun line for Sara Lee. Do, maybe...

is cooking a bun with her husband.

has a bun in the oven and it's Toby's fault!

is glad Toby decided to finally bring his job home (too cryptic)


----------



## weliveintheforest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChiroMum* 
I'm totally stealing the 'Egyptian Flu' one!!

Hubby and I are headed to Egypt in about 6 more weeks and are holding off on announcing until we return. That should be hillarious!!

That will be so funny!

I heard that joke as a child and have spent my entire adult life wishing I could use it


----------



## Harmony96

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv* 
I just put up: "...is nurturing her inner child...literally.







"

I have no idea if anyone will get it. I'm 20 weeks now, so it was time to say something...

I would have gotten it b/c that's what I call this baby, lol.


----------



## mum5

I am 18 wks, think it's about time to declare it to the world. There are many many people whom I have not told.

Think I'm going to use the " is barefoot and ......." one.

I do however love the 21st century one too.

Hmmmmm...


----------



## mum5

Ok, crap, just announced it. Am really nervous now!!!!


----------



## trauerweidchen

Ah, this brings back memories--this is where I was exactly one year ago! Wow, time flies. So I looked up my old announcements on my Facebook page, and the day I took the pregnancy test I posted "... is thinking "holy s*&%, lions!" _(this is a reference to an internet meme)_ and pondering an afternoon nap in the hammock" because I was a mixture of excited, bemused, and probably a bit nervous as we hadn't been trying to get pregnant (though we were going to soon and were really happy). One friend actually guessed from this.

A couple of weeks later (I waited to a whopping 4 weeks or so because I was too excited to wait until 12 weeks), my "official" announcement was "...is pregnant with anticipation for (due date)!" which most people got, since it wasn't too subtle.


----------



## leavemealone

I may do something like a countdown if I can figure out what would be for #1. It would be something like "4...3...2..1...4th child, 3rd VBAC, 2nd HBAC, 1st [I haven't figured this out yet]" Of course, that would only work if I decide to have another HBAC. I think I would have too many people ask me "What's a VBAC?" or "What's an HBAC?".

I did see one person put a Baby on Board sign as their profile picture. It get the point across directly, I suppose. LOL


----------



## inkedmamajama

this is a fun thread! i love the diff ideas


----------



## panacea

I announced mine on St. Patty's Day: "will not be joining you for green beer. My eggo is 12 weeks preggo!"


----------



## smeisnotapirate

A friend of mine just used "... needs advice from moms of 3" She has 2 now. I think I'll modify it for me: Sara needs advice from moms of two!


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TSomm* 
...is using facebook for mass dissemination of personal news - Matt and I are expecting our first child in January.

I always thought it silly when people get way too personal on such a public forum, but I thought bun in the oven status was ok.

That's pretty much what I like about Facebook- it's not a public forum for me, just my most loved and trusted, so I can talk about most anything.


----------



## Mandynee22

I announced mine today  I had my Drs appointment, I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow and we got a strong heartbeat so I felt safe.
I said, "...is creating life, because that's how I roll. Should be done the beginning to middle of April"


----------



## ainh

I said "I hope three is easier than two" on my older DS's third birthday and everyone thought I was pregnant







...which would have been surprising since DS2 was just four months old.


----------



## Sihaya

We're going to be announcing to extended family at Thanksgiving, so that evening or the next day I want to post "is 'cooking' a 'turkey' - should be done in June"


----------



## rhiOrion

I left a string of very subtle hints.

Started with "Rhiannon is dropping hints"

moved on to some hints about "liking what she heard" (I had heard the heartbeat that day)

"Rhiannon needs some clothes"

"is baking"

"is creating something"

"would sure like a beer right about now"

"is happy and hopeful"

"is also hungry"

"has no blood left" (they took a bunch at the dr appt)

And then finally, I posted a picture with "Rhiannon is not giving any hints after this one" and it was a picture of a hotdog bun in the oven.


----------



## Gimme Pineapple

I was dealing with incredible morning sickness so I announced with "...is harboring a feisty fugitive."


----------



## MsVyky

I had the B52's on while I was doing housework last night and can't believe I forgot this one! I wanted to use it for myself, but obviously that ship has sailed.

...Is TIN ROOF.... Rusted!


----------



## rhiOrion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsVyky* 
I had the B52's on while I was doing housework last night and can't believe I forgot this one! I wanted to use it for myself, but obviously that ship has sailed.

...Is TIN ROOF.... Rusted!

I had *never* heard that in relation to pregnancy, until I just now googled it! I just always assumed the love shack had a rusty roof.

I still don't get why it's related.


----------



## mama_ani

a friend of mine posted

<name> is cursing dead rabbits, but only a little


----------



## ashleedio

I used "is expecting the unexpected.... on or around 10/23/09."

Everyone "got" that right away.


----------



## MommaCrystal

Yesterday I posted "..is smuggling watermelons." Per a t-shirt that someone in my DDC posted about.

Only one or two got it! LOL!

So today I stole the Sesame Street one "Today is brought to you by the number three, and the month of May." (This is my third, due in May). It's been up for a bit and no response so far!


----------



## Jeannabna

I added the Due in April pin to my flair. Lots of people got it...


----------



## hartfelt

my post was "4 legs good, 2 legs bad"


----------



## Sonnet

I changed my profile picture to one of the positive test and then just sat back and waited.







I'm not out of the woods yet, of course - it's still early - but I figure the good vibes from friends can't hurt.


----------



## atpeace

Here is my idea (but now that I've read all your ideas, I'm seriously reconsidering, since I want to steal them all!):

* Anna + Josh = baby #2


----------



## atpeace

More ideas I thought of as I was lying awake in bed last night, excited about when I'll be able to update my FB status (I know, I know, dorky...and I'm not even pregnant!).

* ...is wondering where she can buy a "Big Sister" tshirt for M (current daughter)"
* ...'s uterus is occupied"
* ...is super excited about her new website/blog (include link)" (if you are starting a baby/pregnancy website/blog/online journal"


----------



## Chamsia

If I knew I was having a boy (I won't) and I had the guts (I don't):

"(Name) is growing a penis."

Hahaha!


----------



## cormama

"Coming soon to a hospital near you.....baby #2!"


----------



## Keeta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chamsia* 
If I knew I was having a boy (I won't) and I had the guts (I don't):

"(Name) is growing a penis."

Hahaha!

I actually did this one a few months ago!


----------



## Lovin_Life

I just posted mine today. _____ is growing a playmate for Seanna.


----------



## zonapellucida

I wrote "plans on seeing her feet and waist again some time in Feb/March"


----------



## Ell-Bell

I posted the night I found out. I wasn't thinking that I'd announce it, but most of my good friends keep up and chat daily on FB, so I wanted to share. I posted: ...POAS and got a BFP!

Most of my friends in real life are MDC mamas, and I knew they'd get the abbreviation. Those that didn't, figured it out by the comments that others wrote!

With DS1 I wasn't on FB, but we sent out an email to our parents with the subject line: March 2006 and just a picture attachment with a picture of a hamburger bun in the oven. It was fun to hear them guess... my MIL kept saying, "Bun in the stove???" and my grandma thought it was a cat in the oven.


----------



## starkyld

We're probably announcing on Facebook and to the world at large in two weeks after my 13 week appointment with my midwife, assuming that all goes well. I was thinking of waiting longer before telling, but we told our parents a week ago and my mother-in-law sounded like she was going to pee herself in excitement. She's also martyring herself by not talking to her sisters until I tell her it's okay to tell them. I didn't tell her to be a hermit! I just expect her to be a grownup. That includes respecting my life and my body enough to not share my news with people I barely know until we hear a heartbeat and feel confident that this kidlet is going to make it.

That having been said, I'm still a little stuck on what to announce. My first inclination would be to either go with "...is gestating" or "...is with the babies" (and clarifying in the comments that it's really just one). But I am a human behavioral ecologist who studies sex and reproduction and parental investment, so there's part of me that's tempted to post something that would be amusing and very clear to my professional colleagues but maybe a bit cryptic for everyone else.

"...is increasing her reproductive success to 1"
"...is about to have a new coefficient of relatedness equal to 1/2"
"...is K-selected"

I'm not in love with any of them, but I'm sure I could come up with something better in the next two weeks.

I'd also play nice and clarify it for everyone else by uploading a photo album of my weekly tummy pictures and 7 week ultrasound within a day or so.


----------



## caro113

A friend of mine is pregnant and her facebook status said "is expanding" so I replied with "join the club". I never got a response though.

I still haven't figured out how im going to tell anyone. We still haven't told family or really any friends. My main reason for telling anyone on fb at the moment is because there are few people on there who would report to my mother - ugh - and if she knows, she'll tell the entire world before I drive the 10, 15 mins home. She'll also freak out if she finds out I told fb before her.







Eventually we'll think of something cute. Or maybe I'll just wait and post a photo of the baby after it's born


----------



## SheBear

I just wrote ".....is expectant!" and left it at that, but it was funny to me how many people were just









I've mentioned on FB before how annoyed I get by ultra-vague and pseudo-mysterious status lines, such as "Susan is wondering why?"







just a pet peeve....

So, I had several people who were all, "hey, what's with the vague status? I thought you didn't like those...." Um yeah....think about it a minute, folks....nothing vague at all about this status!


----------



## Mandynee22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SheBear* 
I just wrote ".....is expectant!" and left it at that, but it was funny to me how many people were just









I've mentioned on FB before how annoyed I get by ultra-vague and pseudo-mysterious status lines, such as "Susan is wondering why?"







just a pet peeve....

So, I had several people who were all, "hey, what's with the vague status? I thought you didn't like those...." Um yeah....think about it a minute, folks....nothing vague at all about this status!









OT:
Those annoy the poo out of me too. I had a friend with "is so sad and wondering WHY???" One person asked what was wrong and she says "I don't want to talk about it" What? Obviously, you do...
I love all these ideas even though mine is done


----------



## DeChRi

Well I just bought a minivan after years of swearing to everyone I never would. So after 11 week appt tomorrow, I think i will post....

"....has bought and is loving her new minivan. Which will prove helpful in fitting yet another carseat come May."

Not going to vague...mainly as my friends are so distracted that they probably would not read long enough to figure it out.


----------



## sostinkinhappy

We got pregnant while on vacation in late Aug/early September.

Last week I posted on fb, "Remember that great family vacation we took to the Outer Banks? Looks like we brought home an unexpected souvenir." I also changed my user pic to one of the positive tests.


----------



## Tizzy

I took a picture of the kids looking into the oven at a hamburger bun. I posted it on my wall saying "So apparently I've been bitchy lately! If so, I'm really sorry!"

I also just e-mailed the photo to the rest of our family (non FB people) to make sure that EVERYONE was told at the exact same minute.
My FIL and one BIL just thought we were passing on a pic of the kids lol! But all the females understood.


----------



## curvyred

These are all so fun!

I have at least a couple weeks before I put anything on Facebook.

My DH is a SAHD, so I think I'll go with that theme. Something like

" . . . is happy to announce that [DH] is getting a promotion next year! Double the responsibility and a new boss in the house, but what do you expect in this economy.







"


----------



## caro113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mandynee22* 
OT:
Those annoy the poo out of me too. I had a friend with "is so sad and wondering WHY???" One person asked what was wrong and she says "I don't want to talk about it" What? Obviously, you do...
I love all these ideas even though mine is done 

omg, back to being OT for a moment .. my SIL did that, too. She was visiting her mom (my MIL) and her husband was three hours away at their new apartment when he texted her to tell her they were over. (long story .. he's an ass, she's an ass, they both did it themselves and quite frankly, I'm sick of her bullsh*t pitty party) Her mother immediately texted everyone AND sent out a family email. Then SIL goes on fb and her status says "is really upset and doesn't know what to do" when someone asked what was wrong she replied with "I don't want to talk about it publicly yet" ... umm ... you already did and so did your mother. I really wanted to reply back with "then don't update your status to something like that if you aren't going to discuss it. That's just asking for attention" but I realized it didn't really matter because that's really all she ever does - beg for attention. Ugh.

Anyhow, back to the subject at hand ..

For a status, I'm thinking of maybe saying "apparently has two heartbeats right now"


----------



## pacificbliss

I am going to announce in a few weeks and am considering "is growing a June bug". I'm due early June.

There are some good ones here though...


----------



## SChaloux

I am almost 13 weeks and hadn't announced anything... until I saw this thread!

I HAD TO USE "has the Egyptian Flu!" it is too hilarious not to use. Plus I think it is ambiguous so no one will really get it, and if they do it is okay.

So the plan is my husband is going to finish the line in a few days (when we hit 2nd trimester) by saying "because you are going to be a mummy"


----------



## chicagoml

Fb


----------



## stealthmode

One of my old high school friends put "OVbunEN" which I thought was cute.

AFM, I didn't really do anything specific because DH "accidentally" announced it reeeeeally early on and we have almost all the same friends. He put "...is excited to be a daddy" as his status.


----------



## Noah's mommy

I'm hoping to (in a few weeks) do:

A________ thinks three is a magic number!

Since this babe is our third I think people will catch on. And then add a link to the Jack Johnson "3 Rs" song. I just like the song although the actual lyrics don't fit at all with pregnancy!


----------



## katelove

Dh put (with my prior knowledge and consent) something like "Honey my Google counter says it is only 186 days til the birth of Bean. Should we announce it now or wait til the morning sickness subsides?"

We have a lot of different FB friends so I put "...is growing a whole new person."


----------



## poetgirl

At almost 15 weeks, I just put today: Eating for two during the holidays is the cat's pajamas. Cute enough, and true


----------



## slgt

This is a fun thread! I was thinking of doing something like:
"...is doing her part to make sure redheads don't go extinct."

(DH and I are both redheads, so I think that most of our friends will know what that means.)

I love OVbunEN, though. CUTE!


----------



## EcoMum

Love this thread!

I posted "Is growing brains and kidneys. Hard work."


----------



## ~Demeter~

i announced really early with this one... i posted a pic of the two frer's i peed on, lol. then i put 'wow... talk about totally unexpected' not very discreet. lol


----------



## llfoster

I waited until I knew the gender and wrote "_is tickled pink...again!_" funny enough not everyone clued in! lol


----------



## starkyld

I did end up going with "is generating a coefficient of relatedness equal to 1/2." My academic friends got it quickly and then the rest followed suit (it helped that I posted tummy pictures and my ultrasound later that same day).


----------



## crystalface

Well, I really wanted to use the creative FB announcement, but my mom, sister, and other friend all FB-Wall outted me within a couple minutes of each other. I was saving up for 12 weeks, but nooooo everyone had to steal my thunder.
Most of my close family and friends knew since I found out, but ALOT of other friends of mine (i.e. those who I primarily communicate with through FB) didn't. Then today afformentioned friend tells me my mom made some comment about me not knitting for the baby (my fb status said ___ is knitting for herself, only.--though I was implying for the bean). My sister then made a secondary comment, and friend made two like comments. Then friend posted on my wall about how we will have cool babies.

I know its dumb, because its facebook, but I wanted to tell the news, not have my mom, sister, and friend say crap. So I basically had to come out with it. I don't use twitter, but I'm sure my mother beat me there anyway.


----------



## Thursday Girl

I posted this cartoon on facebook when we announced


----------



## Harmony96

If we are blessed with another pregnancy, I'll have to come up with some wording to incorporate the fact that it will be a rainbow baby, since we lost our third child. I'm thinking of changing my profile pic to a rainbow, then writing this: "After the earthwide flood happened, and eight humans were left alive in the ark, God put a rainbow in the sky. A rainbow is thing of beauty. It does not, however, mean that the storm did not happen, or that the storm's effects are not long-reaching and long-lasting. Jonathan's life and death were a stormy time in our lives and we will never forget him. Another baby would by no means be a replacement for Jonathan in any way. Having said all that, though, we are excited to announce that we are expecting our rainbow baby in ___."

If we end up being due in May, I might put this on Jonathan's Facebook page: "Some of you MAY be wondering where I've been. You MAY figure it out when you're done reading this update. I MAY give you some hints, or I MAY come right out and tell you. It MAY be fun to ponder my reasons for being absent. Is it good news? Is it bad news? The time MAY come soon enough when everyone will know."


----------



## esma2175

These are some great ideas!!!

After some thought I think I'm going with,

While I now need a bigger car, it still will NOT be a van (We are car people and I'm going to miss my Mustang!!)

another option is... as if two october birthdays wern't enough... (Mine and DS1)


----------



## Plummeting

I know this thread is old, but since it has been revived...for my 2nd dd I posted:

"To the tune of "Chapel of Love": Going to the midwife and we're gonna have a ba-a-aby, going to the midwife and we're gonna have a ba-a-aby. Ooh, I really love him and we're gonna have a ba-a-aby. Going to the midwife in MARCH!"

I announced my current pregnancy on Thanksgiving day, after a particularly rough baking spell in our new house. Our oven was off by 20+ degrees, but I didn't know it yet - just enough to cause some serious baking drama, lol. I don't remember the exact words, but it was something like:

I forgot to rinse my turkey after I brined it, I ruined my pumpkin pies, and I ruined 2 batches of cookies, but I did not ruin the bun in my oven.


----------



## crystal_buffaloe

This one gets bounced around sometimes: (Name) is working on a new addition ... we're expanding by two feet! (sometimes accompanied by pics of everybody's feet







)

Or, if you're political, maybe something about "Occupy Uterus"









I think I may go the stock-photo of a bun in the oven, though!


----------



## Casey Goodwin

This is what I wrote, letting everyone on FB know that I am now prego.

SO, last night I was asleep, dreaming of unicorns, lolly pops and rainbows. Just then I was awoken by a loud crash on top of my trailer....... =O ......I (being half asleep) go outside to investigate and am tackled by little pink fuzzy aliens who some how are absorbed into my skin. While in there they injected me with pink and blue swirled mushroom venom. I then passed out from the strong nature of these goings on. When I woke up this morning, it turns out..the venom that they injected me with formed into a little baby. ♥


----------



## Casey Goodwin

This is what I wrote, letting everyone on FB know that I am now prego.

SO, last night I was asleep, dreaming of unicorns, lolly pops and rainbows. Just then I was awoken by a loud crash on top of my trailer....... =O ......I (being half asleep) go outside to investigate and am tackled by little pink fuzzy aliens who some how are absorbed into my skin. While in there they injected me with pink and blue swirled mushroom venom. I then passed out from the strong nature of these goings on. When I woke up this morning, it turns out..the venom that they injected me with formed into a little baby. ♥


----------



## Amanda1

I think I'm going to ask for ideas for newborn Halloween costume ideas ( due mid Oct) and see who gets it, I think it'll be pretty obvious


----------



## junebug1

such great ideas, thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## Cativari

This time around i think I'll announce with "We are headed back down the rabbit hole, new bunny emerging mid to late September." Not sure how many people will get it but this baby is hopefully our rainbow baby.


----------



## erigeron

Finally a good use for Facebook's Timeline feature... I found my post very easily. I wrote "[last name] 2.0 is currently under development and due for release on or around June 21, 2011. Insiders expect the first release in this product line to be a very cute one. The parents-to-be are already preparing psychologically for the experience of parenthood, as every two hours or so Mama needs to be fed RIGHT NOW." (We called the baby 2.0 for short before she was born.)


----------



## DTmama1

My partner has an 11 year old, and I have a 7 year old, so I just posted "Yours, Mine, and Ours- coming to our household November 2012!"


----------



## rubyjune

infanticipating


----------



## Angelorum

Haven't announced on fb yet, but we told our family on valentine's day by sending them this picture of Dh, ds and me. We put text around it that said, Happy Valentine's Day from all the "last name"s. It was fun to hear who got it right away and who was too distracted by the candy we sent with it, hehe.


----------



## Mummoth

Mine was: has BIG news!! Are you ready? I'm pregnant!!!! Andrew and I are having a little one, due to arrive mid-December!

I had to go back and look, I didn't remember what I wrote. A few weeks later we got an ultrasound and that one says "Heeerrreee's Blobby!!" DD wanted to see the picture and I told her it didn't look like a baby yet, it's that blob in the middle there and she said "Awwww!!! Hi Blobby!" and the name stuck.


----------



## csekywithlove

My facebook status update said, "Loves (my best friend who I tagged) and wants to go with her to Pride Night on September 9th.... "Are you too pregnant to go to an amusement park?" Is the text I got this morning. Well, let's ask the midwife. "

So that is how we informed our friends and family. I had told only a few close friends at that point and that text just made me have to tell people, it was too good to pass up. I did go to the amusement park and the only thing I rode was the carousel. But my wonderful best friend won my DSS three of the minions from Despicable Me, so it was a great time.


----------



## lilacvioletiris

I am curious what kind of cute photos people have used besides POAS and sonograms (which DH and I would rather not post for the world to see when we get pregnant). Love some of the ideas on here though for when the time comes.


----------



## librarygirl

Love this thread. I'm not pregnant yet but when I am and ready to announce it, I think I'll use, "In ___ weeks, I'm getting a promotion and a title I've wanted for a long time: mommy"


----------



## Harmony96

If I have a next time, I think I'll be super cryptic and just say, "I see a rainbow!" People who know the reference to a pregnancy after a loss might get it right away. Then after another few hours/days/weeks (however long until a few people get it, lol) I'll post a picture of an actual rainbow and then explain the meaning of a rainbow pregnancy and give a clearer announcement.


----------



## franjapany

For my 2nd pregnancy I wrote:

"POAS a while ago and got a BFP. EDD late august. heard a wonderful 130 BPM yesterday for the first time... ♥"

..and then I told my MDC-friends not to blab 
people figured it out rather quickly - I think some just loved the challenge of a little riddle and did some googling and the rest got it from the comments below.


----------



## MacKinnon

One of my friends from high school just posted a picture of her four children, lined up by age on the couch, all holding signs. The signs read "I'm first!," "I'm second!," "I'm third!" and "I'm LAST fourth!" She titled the picture "Baby #5 joining our family September 1st"

(In case that isn't clear, her youngest sons sign said, I'm LAST! but LAST was crossed out and *fourth* was written below it. Her son also had this priceless surprised expression.)

It was SO cute, I think I might have to steal that idea, with our surprise fourth on the way, after everyone was told we were done at three.


----------



## lilacvioletiris

I like your idea, library girl!


----------



## JoyofBirth

I like a lot of these. I've been thinking about this. Our baby is due Halloween, so I was going to post Jessica has BIG plans for Halloween! And go from there. But I really like a lot of these others too. Maybe I will serial update with a few and see who figures it out.


----------



## JoyofBirth

I really liket he Love Shack one and I'm thinking about trying to get dh to write "you're WHAT?!" on my wall and then I can reply to that and see if people figure it out. I might post about halloween and then have him do that about the same time.


----------



## nemrac917

I plan on having some fun with mine, as my 8wk appointment is on Mar 30. So 2 days later is the fabulous April 1. 

Since I'm due in mid-Nov, I plan on saying something like "will be EXTRA thankful this Thanksgiving!"


----------



## TheDivineMrsM

Crashing, but I loved my FB "coming out"

I changed my profile pic to a shot of DH and I at a friend's wedding. Under it, I wrote: "New suit: $200, Bridesmaid dress, $180, New Camera, $140. Telling all of FB that there's really THREE people in this picture: Priceless!"


----------



## TheDivineMrsM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *librarygirl*
> 
> Love this thread. I'm not pregnant yet but when I am and ready to announce it, I think I'll use, "In ___ weeks, I'm getting a promotion and a title I've wanted for a long time: mommy"


<3 this!!!


----------



## lilacvioletiris

That is an awesome idea, TheDivineMrsM. Three people in the picture is priceless!


----------



## fyrwmn

we waited till our 20wk ultrasound to tell family even, since it's #4 and we knew we'd be getting all kinds of rude comments. so for our fb announcement, i posted an ultrasound pic with this caption... "Baby #4 coming in July!!!

Yes, we're happy...No, it isn't an accident...Yes, we know how this happens...No, we're not crazy...Yes, we're fully aware that we "have our hands full" and we like it that way!"


----------



## poisonivy91

I hit 14 weeks on my 21st birthday,(i waited so long bc my first pregnancy ended in a miscarriage) i debated and debated, but overall i went with this.. My whole family, my mom, dad, sister, husband, ect, all spammed fb with a similar message at once, making sure i was the first to post obviously lol...

I put "Is going to be a mom, Happy Birthday to ME!"

My husband put "is going to be a dad, Happy birthday to my wife M"

My mom put "Is going to be a nana! Happy birthday to my daughter M"

so on and so forth!!!

and along with it, we had a 3D ultrasound the day before and we all put our favorite picture up with it. trying to pick a different one each time... the message got around quickly. and my family got in on the excitement!!! =)

a bit much for some but my whole family was excited bc its the first grandbaby/neice they had a hard time keeping it in! =)


----------



## nomadlibrarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDivineMrsM*
> 
> Crashing, but I loved my FB "coming out"
> 
> I changed my profile pic to a shot of DH and I at a friend's wedding. Under it, I wrote: "New suit: $200, Bridesmaid dress, $180, New Camera, $140. Telling all of FB that there's really THREE people in this picture: Priceless!"


Love this! DH will be getting back from a trip about the time I'm ready to announce, so I think I'll try something along these lines...


----------



## lilacvioletiris

I think that when I get pregnant there will be the serial announcements from all my mom, sisters and brothers, aunts, uncles and grandpa about their new titles they will have. They are so rooting for my husband and me to have a baby. Can't wait for it to happen.


----------



## Tara2

These are some creative ideas! I just waited until I was nine months along, and last week I said "...is expecting a baby any day now" bwahahaha. Of course the main people who needed to know already knew this.


----------



## Annio

I saw one on another forum which was

Roses are red, Violets are blue,

For the next 9 months I'm eating for two.


----------



## greenmamato2

I saw a REALLLLLY cute idea that a friend showed me, that we plan to use when we finally update Facebook. It is a photo strip with 4 pictures. In the top photo, the mom and dad are "mildly" smiling and holding up a sign that says "Guess What?" The second one is of them looking down at an ultrasound photo that you see in the picture. The third one is them with a big surprised/happy face and the sign that says "We're pregnant!!" The fourth is them kissing (a kiss on the cheek would be really cute and sweet if it is too "personal" to really kiss).


----------



## kbee1981

I'm so excited to be able to FINALLY announce my pregnancy this next week (I will be 12 weeks on Thursday). For my FB status I have two in mind so far

-Since we are shopping for minivans (this baby will be our 3rd), I would put a couple of pictures of the vans we are deciding between with the status: "I need your advice. Which van do you think would hold 3 kids the best?"

or

-"Looks like our car and our family is getting an upgrade


----------



## Mamabeakley

I had DH take a picture of my kids (there are 3 of them) lined up next to my belly. They were wearing plain colored t-shirts. Then I wrote "2004 Model", "2006 Model", and "2009 Model" on their chests in photo editing software, and on my belly wrote "2012 Model coming in Nov/Dec!" I posted the photo along with the status update that we were very happy to announce, etc. Everybody liked it!


----------



## CoBabyMaker

I'm not pregnant yet but I think I may just change my profile picture to a photo of my belly with me holding up 3 fingers (it will be our third). Kind of a straight shot close-up of my belly button and hand. Then we'll see who figures it out.


----------



## SheBear

Oh man! I'd forgotten about this thread! I posted this little poem about a month ago, to announce our anticipation of #6:

Six
Six-pack cans of coke,
(forget those Six pack abs)
And for tons of Family Fun,
You've always got Six Flags.

Six are the colors
That make the Rainbow's hue
Red, orange, yellow, green
Blue and purple, too.

Six-legged insects,
Six gears on a car;
Six degrees of separation
can take you pretty far.

The Six sides of a Rubik's cube
Are lots of fun to fiddle,
But you'll need a Sixth Sense
To solve this little riddle:

Mr. Green, in the bedroom, with a candlestick,
In case you still need a "CLUE..".
Sometime in January, 
Baby Six is due!


----------



## GranolaMama09

Oh I love this thread! I'm trying to think of something witty to announce. This will be SO and I's only child (he has two already and I have one) and it was QUITE the surprise as SO has a V. I'm thinking maybe a picture of the two of us holding a sign that says, "Miraculous Swimmer" and see how many get it...


----------



## spughy

Since I currently work part-time as a post-partum doula and since THAT line of work will be completely out of the question once my new little critter arrives next March, I need to find me a job that'll get me a trickle of EI to replace my doula earnings... so my FB status, coming sooner than I'd like (I'm suffering from "advanced maternal age" so slightly higher risk for miscarriage and I'm only 8 weeks along) will be along the lines of "Hey everyone, I need a job from Sept-March, 30-35 hr/week, must pay into EI - know of anything?" The bright sparks will figure it out.


----------



## Adaline'sMama

I have a friend that took a picture of a roll (it was a cinnamon roll) in her oven and posted it as her status. It only took seconds for people to start posting.

I've always just posted a picture of our ultrasound and the due date.

Is your due date in March? Im 13 weeks, 2 days and my EDD is Feb 7th. Wouldnt that make your EDD Feb 17?


----------



## meggie1015

I see that this post is old, but figured I'd post anyway. We haven't announced yet but we're telling our family (We live very far away from them) by sending them a "Soon to-be ........" t-shirt and the first ultrasound then just waiting. haha! That way every family member gets their own little personal time. And then we'll post a picture I made that has a number 1 followed by "st" and a heart. Then the number 2, "nd" and two wedding rings, then a 3, "rd" and a question mark. Going off the "First comes love, then comes marriage, then comes a baby in a baby carriage" kinda thing.


----------



## Cali2SC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> I joined FB after everyone already knew, so I didn't get to do any sort of FB announcement. I am already looking forward to #3 when I can do that, lol.
> 
> ... is "full of life."
> 
> ... has plans for March. (I think that one's a little more creative than "is due" in March.)
> 
> ... is caring for her inner child.
> 
> ... has an expanding waistline (or substitute whatever pregnancy symptom/sign you want here, like ... has morning sickness, etc.)


Love these! I will have to borrow one when we are ready to announce in another couple of months.


----------



## Jenny01

This is mine, using my fur kids:


----------



## librarygirl

Well, I originally planned to use the promotion one but if we get pregnant this cycle, we'll be announcing at Thanksgiving time. I'll use:

R is baking more than turkey and pies this Thanksgiving!

I don't think it'll take close friends very long to figure it out. It's not a secret that we want a baby pretty badly.


----------



## Jenny01

Forgot to mention that Facebook Timeline just came out with a new option last week so that you can announce you are expecting, just like you would with an engagement, etc. It's under life events.


----------



## Harmony96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenny01*
> 
> Forgot to mention that Facebook Timeline just came out with a new option last week so that you can announce you are expecting, just like you would with an engagement, etc. It's under life events.


Oh how fun! This pregnancy is WAY WAY out on FB already but I have to go do that now, lol.


----------



## meggie1015

As soon as my parents get there announcments in the mail. We decided to send a letter from baby.  Then we'll announce on FB with the below picture. We've changed our minds so much on how to announce figured I'd post an update. Lol.


----------



## porcelina

Meggie, this is cute!! But, I was expecting a baby carriage in the last square!!


----------



## meggie1015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porcelina*
> 
> Meggie, this is cute!! But, I was expecting a baby carriage in the last square!!


Thanks! The baby carriage is the answer, and after everyone freaks and goes to guessing I'll post a pic of a baby carriage.


----------



## porcelina

Cute! I love it! I was being a bit dense, thinking the ?? Referred to the baby's gender or something! Great pic!


----------



## mrslcviglio

All these are so good!!

I decided to go with:

"First comes love, second comes marriage, then comes&#8230; wait, baby carriages are how much?!?!?"


----------



## SusanaLaLoca

I'm due in May, and so I was thinking some sort of play on the phrase, "April Showers bring May Flowers" but I don't quite know what, yet. Maybe something about August relations bring May babies? Or something like that?


----------



## Kaila Moore

Hi, I just announced ours! Our due date is in May so I wrote

Well, you know what they say, April showers bring us May BABIES!!!!


----------



## Kaila Moore

I just saw yours! Now I don't feel so original lol!


----------



## LittleBlackBug

We were expecting DD not long after Knocked Up the movie came out. We photoshopped our heads on the poster and posted the picture and our due date. I want to do a Knocked Up 2 poster for our new little one.


----------



## TwilightJoy

We're the first of our siblings to get pregnant, so I'm thinking of doing something like:

1 new baby due in May
2 new parents
3 new aunts and uncle
4 new grandparents

though I'd love it to be a bit more clever, that's all I can think of right now!


----------



## Mominashoe

All of you ladies are very creative!!

All of my family knows, waiting until 14 week to announce on fb.
Thinking of:

(Hubby's name) and I have defied the logic of all our math teachers.
1+1 actually = 3!!

It's our third so hopefully not cryptic??


----------



## Harmony96

If we have another baby after this one, and I announce at my usual eight-ish weeks, I might do an announcement like this.

On 56 of 280.

I don't think anyone would get it, though. lol


----------



## scruffy too

I went with changing my "cover" on facebook:


----------



## Teles

I posted a picture of my belly at around 17 weeks with the caption "Bump, not plump". Everyone got it straight away


----------



## jadedangel82

I posted "Went to the doctor last Tuesday thinking I'd caught the flu bug, turns out I have the nine-month bug.







"


----------



## dejagerw

I always thought it would be fun to post a pregnancy announcement on April Fool's day, just to keep people guessing.


----------



## CrunchyJess

I posted this photo with the caption "Jackson giving Tobias advice on how to be a big brother."

Obviously, I announced around Christmastime for our end-of-may baby


----------



## veggieviola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejagerw*
> 
> I always thought it would be fun to post a pregnancy announcement on April Fool's day, just to keep people guessing.


I had a friend do that, and then continue to post vague statuses for another month without acknowledging that she was in fact pregnant.

It was super annoying.


----------



## ultrafighter

We don't even have a BFP yet, but at whatever point we decide to announce it to FB I've decided to say "@nephew's name, are you ready for a cousin?"


----------



## erigeron

I know it's hard to watch other people having fun being pregnant when you're struggling with infertility yourself but that was kind of unnecessarily harsh. I don't think anybody is trying to be smug. I think they're just trying to have fun with the announcement. Facebook is always a little attention whorish by definition, but I'd rather somebody use it to announce a major life event than for a constant stream of minutiae. I'm not a fan of some of the suggestions in this thread either, but if somebody else wants to post that, it's no skin off my nose.

Enjoy the 135 likes and comments when you get them.


----------



## Verdahekawi

I was thinking of saying something like "I'm thankful for small miracles. Ours is currently the size of a lime and due in January!"

We tried for two years, gave up, and got pregnant out of the blue a year later so it feels like a miracle to me. I'm only about 5 weeks though and planning to wait til 13 to make the official announcement, but my poker face totally sucks so I'm just hoping I can really keep it a secret that long from the local friends. I also think your comment was a bit harsh, wow345. I've waited a long time for this and plan to milk it for all its cheesy goodness


----------



## M.Q.

I have a graphic that says "I like the tern 'we're expecting' when talking about pregnancy, because it makes it sound like there's more than one outcome. Yeah, we're expecting a baby. But it could be a velociraptor."- with a picture of a velociraptor on the bottom. I will be posting this to fb in the next week or so, once we're sure that all family members and close friends have been told in person. My friends are mostly nerds, and they will likely find it hilarious. ?

-MQ


----------



## mommyshanti

my fb is private so just friend and family but last one big bro pic on my youngest. this one spring had just begun to i posted a pc of me pointing to my belly(15 weeks along) and said something like "it's spring and this lil' bean is growing"

sharing is caring

sono and prego test announcements are not my fav but doesn't bother me


----------



## ultrafighter

.


----------



## wow345

Did my post get deleted? Weird, lol.


----------



## librarygirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wow345*
> 
> Did my post get deleted? Weird, lol.


Well, you did insult everyone who has ever posted on this thread...glad you think bullying is funny.


----------



## wow345

My post had my opinion in it and I did not say anything evil or vicious toward anyone in particular. It was just my opinion and everyone is free to disagree.

If you post something that is not popular, are your posts automatically removed with no warning? I wasn't aware of this rule. Please let me know, thank you!


----------



## devilish

I couldn't wait to post on facebook about my pregnancy. My DH wanted to wait until we had the 7 week ultrasound to confirm the viability of the pregnancy. Once we got the confirmation that it was a viable pregnancy, I posted the ultrasound picture with the caption, "We're having a blob!!" Because that's what it looked like at that stage.


----------



## ultrafighter

Opinions can be stated without being insulting or condescending, which your post was perceived to be by many.

Devilish, my friend announced they were having an alien. lol I could totally see that in the ultrasound.


----------



## michelleepotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejagerw*
> 
> I always thought it would be fun to post a pregnancy announcement on April Fool's day, just to keep people guessing.


Last year on April Fool's my husband called his mother and told her we were expecting. We were not.  This year I got my BFP in March, and later my MIL said to me, "I kept wondering if this was another April Fool's joke! Guess not." This is our eighth, so we're kinda casual about the whole thing.









I'm getting an ultrasound tomorrow, and as long as everything looks good I'm going to post it to Facebook to clue in everyone who doesn't know yet. I'll probably just caption it something like "Coming Christmas 2013!" Maybe, "Look what we're getting for Christmas!" Not very creative, but gives the necessary information. Most everybody knows already, anyway.


----------



## fyrwmn

I was reading through old stuff on my fb page yesterday, and had totally forgotten that we posted there about ds#1. we had waited till 20 weeks due to having 3 missed miscarriages prior to him, and were really scared that something would happen. We hadn't even told family at that point, but when al looked good with the 20wk ultrasound, we decided to let the world know especially since it was getting pretty obvious. I didn't put any picture or anything to go with it, just posted

"10 little fingers and 10 little toes, but as for the gender, only the ultrasound tech knows"


----------



## Harmony96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrunchyJess*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this photo with the caption "Jackson giving Tobias advice on how to be a big brother."
> 
> Obviously, I announced around Christmastime for our end-of-may baby


I love this and want to do this if we have another baby.


----------



## NatalieJ

I'm 14 weeks and next week I'm going to announce, "What do you get when you can't button your pants anymore and you're running out of flowy shirts? HINT: it's NOT Thanksgiving evening..."

it's pretty lame--but that's how I roll.


----------



## Selissa

I didn't announce exactly. I just said: man this pregnant lady would kill for a chicken Quesadilla.

People were like whaa? Oh my gosh!


----------



## mamakims

The day I announced on fb was pretty eventful in that our chicks hatched out and our cat had her kittens. So I posted a photo of the new chicks, then a photo of the new kittens and then a photo of my BFP and made a comment about the water in our house being potent.


----------



## abiyhayil

I wrote it for my DS first day of kindergarten. 1 down 3 to go, those that stopped to read appreciated the subtlety


----------



## JenVose

I have really been wondering about how I was going to come out to those who are less close to me this pregnancy, and just came up with my "Facebook official" status today. I plan to get DH to take some pics of me and our daughter this weekend, because I was 17 weeks pregnant Thursday and she will be 17 months old tomorrow. It just clicked in my head today how kind of cool that was. So I'll take a good pic where maybe my bump will be at least a little obvious, and add text - 17 weeks for my belly, and 17 months for our daughter. Will also be fun for baby's scrapbook and memories, too.


----------



## lullabyebaby

Just posted "Gaining weight for a very good reason...#guesswhoshavingababy


----------



## ocelotmom

I'm thinking about just posting links to pregnancy-related stuff occasionally and seeing who asks first.


----------



## erigeron

I bobbled the announcement this time. I posted the cliche picture of my husband and daughter and she was wearing a "Big Sister" T-shirt that we got her. however, then I posted 2 other pics on the same day so they all got kind of lumped into one "[my name] uploaded 3 pictures" announcement on everybody else's page, and unless they clicked through they wouldn't see the detail of her shirt. So a lot of people missed it and figured it out based on later stuff I posted.


----------



## kaypea

A friend of mine just put a picture of a bun in an oven as her profile picture. No words. It was subtle and awesome.


----------



## Harmony96

If we have another baby, he/she will be the baby after our rainbow baby, so I'm thinking of putting a pot of gold as my profile picture (you know, the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow) lol and seeing if anyone gets it.


----------



## scorpionspit

We are currently ttc #6. These ideas are great!


----------



## JenRN

Mine's not super original, but I hit 14 weeks yesterday so I felt safe "announcing" to the Facebook friends (family and close friends already knew, and my coworkers).

Being Halloween, I just posted that DD was going trick-or-treating as two things: a zebra and a big sister.


----------



## dandelionsrflowers

We put this photo up. It took some people awhile


----------



## hannabee

So many awesome ideas! Gonna have to figure out which one(s) are my favourite and 'borrow' them


----------



## Harmony96

I think someone should announce with one of those Bitstrips things that are so popular now.


----------



## Harmony96

So I just thought of a way to tell DH that we're expecting (if it ever happens, which isn't looking good for this cycle, day 25 and not even an O yet). We joke with each other that I just want him for his "deposit" right now, lol, so I think that if a pregnancy happens, I'll tell him something like, "Your deposit is accruing interest."







See how long it takes him to get it. Could be modified for a FB announcement similarly.


----------



## nunezjen

My husband and I made our pregnancy announcement to our family at 8 weeks. We tried to be creative with the announcement so we did it two different ways:

1. We bought a few albums (for each family member) and on the first page we added the ultrasound photo along with the announcement "Baby Salazar arriving October 2014"

2. We printed the ultra sound photo and the announcement (double-sided) and rolled it up into a scroll and stuffed it into a balloon for family members to pop it and see the surprise inside.

Lastly, we recorded everyone's reaction and made a compilation video to share with friends and family on Facebook. It was a lot of work, but SOOOO worth it. Here is the link below for our final result!


----------



## Harmony96

Jen, that was such a cute video.


----------

